# General > Pets Corner >  Lennox an innocent dog held prisoner in Belfast.

## teenybash

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/ne...-16163750.html

Some of you may remember the story of a Lab x Ambull being held in NI under BSL I posted some time ago www.savelennox.co.uk
2 years later and under sentence of death he awaits to hear if he is to live or die courtesy of the Lord Chief Justice NI.
Thank God for Deed not Breed here in Scotland, we don't know how lucky we are.

----------


## porshiepoo

This whole situation is a complete fiasco and now has nothing to do with the deed the dog was accused of, it's all about saving face and the poor dog is the one that has to suffer for it.
2 years ago I never would have believed it would still be ongoing now, it's a disgrace and there is no logical reason to hold that dog. DNA has proven that the dog is not a banned breed, this incarceration is based on his looks alone.
I dread to think what 2 years of isolation has done to Lennox and I only hope that the judges decision is carried out swiftly, whichever way it may go.

----------


## Dadie

Ok my post will offend.
But Lennox needs to be out or dead, this limbo where he doesnt get human contact isnt good for a dog.
It causes distress to him...isnt that the most important thing?
What its doing to the dog, not the family?
Incarceration without human contact ...whats to know what he will be like at the end of this trial.......
Its been 2 years now........
As heartbreaking as it sounds two human years is 14 or so dog years and he will never be the dog he was....

----------


## Moira

> Ok my post will offend.
> But Lennox needs to be out or dead, this limbo where he doesnt get human contact isnt good for a dog.
> It causes distress to him...isnt that the most important thing?
> What its doing to the dog, not the family?
> Incarceration without human contact ...whats to know what he will be like at the end of this trial.......
> Its been 2 years now........
> As heartbreaking as it sounds two human years is 14 or so dog years and he will never be the dog he was....


Thankfully, Dadie, it's not up to you.  The very fact that Lennox's family are still fighting for him says it all.  I'd rather listen to Lennox's family.

----------


## mop top

Lennnox will have human company, he may be in kennels but generally people who work in kennel enviroments are dog lovers! he wont have his home comforts granted but he will be fed & watered and exercised there will be a routine which he will have become accustomed to.  Dogs are resillient and adapt better than us humans give them credit for.  I do agree that this has gone on far too long but unfortunately things like this do.

----------


## teenybash

> Ok my post will offend.
> But Lennox needs to be out or dead, this limbo where he doesnt get human contact isnt good for a dog.
> It causes distress to him...isnt that the most important thing?
> What its doing to the dog, not the family?
> Incarceration without human contact ...whats to know what he will be like at the end of this trial.......
> Its been 2 years now........
> As heartbreaking as it sounds two human years is 14 or so dog years and he will never be the dog he was....



Thank goodness you are not in charge Dadie...no offence. 
The internet campaign to Save Lennox has gained momentum and even 1st Minister for NI Peter Robinson declared his disappointment at the latest ruling from the High Court in NI, which leaves Lennox still on death row. He also pointed out that the case is now out of the hands of Politicians.
Everything is now pointing to London High court and the European courts.
Who ever would have thought a wee black dug fae Belfast could stand up against a government and the most wicked of all laws, BSL and shake it to its roots.
If you would like to sign the petition please do as everyone is welcome in the fight to Save Lennox.  http://savelennoxpetition.co.uk www.savelennox.co.uk


Lennox in happier days, playing in the snow.

----------


## porshiepoo

Am I the only one who can see Dadies point of view?
Lennox has been held in isolation for 2 years now. His owners have already documented the poor conditions he has been kept in during that time and have used his lack of human and canine company as part of his defence when it came to the temperment he may now show.
It's fabulous that his owners are fighting tooth and nail for this dog. The fact that the world has backed them in their campaign shows just how much this has touched the heart of animal lovers everywhere. However there has to come a point where we ask what is in the best interests of Lennox. Is it fair to keep him in these conditions while lodging appeal after appeal ensuring he is kept in those conditions for the forseeable? And what kind of temperment is he going to show if he is released? He's had no positive canine company for 2 years guys - if he is released and shows any fear aggression due to his incarceration he'll be taken again and put down. 
I completely understand the owners actions, heck I would do the same but I would like to think that there would come a time when I would realistically evaluate the situation and do what is best for the dog. If there was any hope, if there had been any hint of hope then I would say the owners should carry on, but is there? There has been no information passed that would suggest that an appeal in England may have a different outcome than the latest one and if it doesn't, what next? European courts? 
In the mean time Lennox gets to stay holed up in prison for what could be another 2 years - is that fair?

Let me just be clear. I believe the people who created this situation are the pits of humanity. I think it is unfair, unjust and prejudice to order the execution of an animal based on it's looks. I also pray and hope that whatever Lennoxs outcome that his ordeal will have a serious positive effect on BSL.
Having said all that, IMO this is no longer about right and wrong as much as it should be about Lennoxs welfare.

----------


## Dadie

Thank you porshiepoo.
I cannot rep you as I need to rep more before giving you rep again!
I think 6 months maximum is long enough for a dog to be in prison for....then an outcome has to be reached!
A decision made and no extended imprisonment....just out(maybe with restrictions such as muzzling when out in public etc) or pts(remains or ashes to go home with owner if wished).
Not this extended ordeal which is highlighting the political debarkle but has nothing to do with the dog in questions welfare now by either side..who would want their dog kept in those conditions indefinately?
The fight and politics can be continued if need be afterwards, if thought to be unjust.....compensation etc ...

----------


## Dadie

He should be gone now....Thank goodness the poor dogs suffering has ended!
A line can be drawn under it and the legal eagles can still debate for decades or until money runs out.
But Lennox is not suffering isolation or incarcination anymore!

----------


## porshiepoo

> He should be gone now....Thank goodness the poor dogs suffering has ended!
> A line can be drawn under it and the legal eagles can still debate for decades or until money runs out.
> But Lennox is not suffering isolation or incarcination anymore!


Eh? I've not heard anything that says the judgement has been carried out. has an announcement been made by the Barnes?
Last I heard they were hoping to appeal again?

----------


## Tilter

Hi,
From what I can gather, Lennox was still alive as of 22 June.  Have to say I disagree with Dadie and totally agree with Moptop's post.  I've seen extremely sticky dogs (unfortunately usually Stafford crosses) stay in rescue kennels for 12 or 18 months waiting to go home.  Some dogs (more likely to be collies than bullies) really do go down swiftly in kennels but many dogs can go through hell (as we all know) and come out being incredibly good and brave dogs despite their treatment.  One dog I knew stayed in kennels for 18 months plus and we saw him go from terrified adolescent to thug to an adult who, with care and training by kennel staff and volunteers, finally went off to his new home 6 months ago and is doing well.

I applaud Lennox's family for continuing the fight, if not for Lennox then for similarly situated dogs in the future.  Well done them.

----------


## Moira

Very well said, Tilter, I couldn't agree more.  

Moptop has a wealth of experience in dealing with abandoned/kennelled animals so what she says makes sense.

----------


## porshiepoo

> Hi,
> From what I can gather, Lennox was still alive as of 22 June.  Have to say I disagree with Dadie and totally agree with Moptop's post.  I've seen extremely sticky dogs (unfortunately usually Stafford crosses) stay in rescue kennels for 12 or 18 months waiting to go home.  Some dogs (more likely to be collies than bullies) really do go down swiftly in kennels but many dogs can go through hell (as we all know) and come out being incredibly good and brave dogs despite their treatment.  One dog I knew stayed in kennels for 18 months plus and we saw him go from terrified adolescent to thug to an adult who, with care and training by kennel staff and volunteers, finally went off to his new home 6 months ago and is doing well.
> 
> I applaud Lennox's family for continuing the fight, if not for Lennox then for similarly situated dogs in the future.  Well done them.



Hopefully the fact he is still alive means there is some hope for him.

Don't dismiss Dadies opinion though, it is a perfectly valid one and is based on as much concern for Lennox as is Moptops et al.
Yes, I agree some dogs can come out of a kennel environment and rehome as a perfect well socialised pet. In fact we had a Staffy many years ago that we rescued from being PTS by its owner because it had killed a poodle. This staffy was a softie with people but would kill a dog as soon as look at it. At the time we were living with my PIL so for 6 months while we relocated our dog had to stay in kennels. When he came out (we had him castrated before he went in) 6 months later he was a different dog and showed no vicious tendencies toward other dogs whatsoever - so I know it can happen.
The problem for Lennox is that he is not being kept in humane conditions. We know this because the Barnes have used his inhumane conditions, his lack of human and canine companionship and his poor body condition since being taken by BCC as part of their defence to explain why Lennox may have been showing aggressive tendencies now.
Any person with any concern for Lennox would have to question what that has done to him.
If there is a chance that Lennox could be released any time soon then I agree, we all should try to do whatever it takes to get hime out but if it's a case of having to go through 2 more supreme courts which could take at least another 2 years then we should also be asking if that is what is in Lennox's best interests.

I've often thought that with all the worldwide support for Lennox, why has no one got him out! It must be a possibility! Obviously not a legal one but an option all the same - I now for a fact that there are people able to do it.

----------


## Dadie

At 7am today Lennox is supposed to be pts.So Lennox will be no longer suffering his inhumane imprisonment.Not an outcome the family wanted......but another 2 years in prison would have been the dogs only chance at life while another appeal took place....he wasn't  allowed to go to America.

----------

